# Majestic Zebra Danio!



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I like em. I'm going to put a bunch of them in my 75. Nice pic.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

they are very nice ) i have few in my tank... but they are too fast to take good photo ))


----------



## Jared Klein (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah! honestly i have taken close to 100 pics if not more of the fish trying to get good ones lol. this was all luck!


----------



## Joelioes (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice picture 

How many do you have in your tank ?


----------

